# Kahr PM9 reliability



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

seriously thinking about getting the Kahr PM9 and leaving my Glock 26 at home.

specific comments on the PM9 would be appreciated
I have read some of the other threads under Kahr but am looking specifically for PM9 comments

thank you



I have decided against a 3AT


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

You will hear some that say stay away from the PM9 and others who love it. I have one in black stainless and I like it (not love it). If you are looking for a small easy to conceal pistol the PM9 fits the bill. It is light weight, well built, and fits my hand well. My wife has a Keltec PF9 and I have shot it as well. The PM9 IMO is more accurate and has less recoil. These are not guns to take to the range to shoot a couple of hundred rounds at a time.

The PM9 DEFINITELY needs 200-400 rounds for break in. Mine would FTRB when it was new which is not that uncommon for this pistol. Kahr customer service was great and sent me a new barrel and recoil spring. Mine has had no failures since.

All that said I prefer to carry my compact 1911 in 9mm. I just like a 1911 better. I shoot it with better accuracy and I like having a grip and thumb safety. Others will say they are just unnecessary items.


----------

